# London Area Site



## 97908 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi, 

I am about to start a six month contract the will involve spending 3-4 days a week in London. I'd like to use the motorhome (cheaper than hotels!) but I'm struggling to find a suitable, open-all-year, site that will let me park up for the duration. Ideally somewhere close to a good rail link to the city and north if London (e.g. Hertford/St Albans area). 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks in anticipation.. 

John


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are several sites within the GLC, but where do you need to be close to?
It is not legal to stay on a campsite for more than 28 consecutive days. you would have to move off on the 29th day and then move back the following day. Although it may be possible that if you only occupy the motorhome during the week and leave it there unoccupied at the weekend it would be ok.
Both CC and C&CC operate sites and there are probably some commercial sites.
Gerry


----------



## 97908 (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it depends on the planning permission given. Some sites have permission for a certain number of "residential" vans that allow permanent stays. I stayed on one such site near Nottingham for about 9 months a couple of years ago - for about £220 a month. CC and C&CC don't allow a unit to occupy a pitch for more than 21 days (28 for CLs and CSs) and there is no return within 3 days. (Although I guess some CL owners may not be too fussy about this!).

A site close to a Thameslink station to the north of London would eb ideal.

Thanks,

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC hertford would seem a good bet, (open all year) but as you say you would have to get round the limited time rule. We were there a couple of years ago, there seemed to be a number of long-termers then. Do they have storage that you could move in & out of?


----------

